# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  الفستان في الاعراس

## البسمة الحمراء

بسمه تعالى  
أني باحط هذا الموضوع للنقاش وما أدري هل أحد ناقشه في المنتدى من قبل لو لا ..... 
لكن يهمني رأيكم علشان كذا حبيت أحطه 
ما هورايكم في الفستان العاري في الأعراس ؟ 
اتمنى الكل يشارك برأيه ولو بكلمة أو جملة قصيرة  
ولكم مني كل التقدير

----------

أنيـ القلب ـن (05-05-2011), 

السيـدة (05-10-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (05-09-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ما هورايكم في الفستان العاري في الأعراس ؟*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..*
*ضد*
*اولاً : المرأة كلها عورة ..ثانياً :المرأة حشمتها في لباسها* 
*تجي تلبس لك عاري ويطلع نص جسمها وهي في كامل زينتها وبكل بساطه تقول عادي كل اللي فيه حريم* 
*ماعليه حلو البنت تكون انيقه وفي كامل زينتها لكن شي معقول*
* ((مو لبس مشلح وتبدي مفاتنها*

*تذكر موقف صار* 
*(بنت ذخلت الصاله عليها فستان ...فستااااااااااان ؟!!!! فستنان ويش اقصد مايفرق عن ثوب النوم بشي* 
*الظهر كله طالع ..وصدر نصه ..وفوق الركبه والمصيبه العظم القماش ...........*
*يعني مع احترامي لها كل انطار لي في الصاله فيها !!!!!* 
*كان نفسي اسئلها ما تستحي عيون الكل تطالع فيك مستنانسه حضرت جنابك ؟!*
*على العموم الله يهديهم ويستر عليهم* 
*.......*
*اكتفي بان اقول* 
*((لبس المحتشم لجسم المرأة ليخلق الطهارة في نفسها* 
*أو العفة في أخلاقها ..*

*طرح جميل* 

*موفقه خيتوه ..*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

أختي الغالية أنين القلب  
أسعدني مروركِ وأعجبني ردك  
السبب إلي خلاني أحط الموضوع أني كل مرة يصير عندنا عرس أروح السوق ,احتار بعمري يالله أحصل ثوب أشوي مستَر كل ملابس عاااارية وتلوع الجبد  
والمصيبة الكبرى ... في مرة رحت عرس وشافتني وحدة تعرفني وكنت لابسة محتشم فقالت لي ويش فيش إلى هاذي الدرجة بردانة لابسة جدي  
المهم أني ما أهتميت لكلامها ولا أثر فيي  
لكن استغربت منها ... يعني قلت حتى الوحدة الملتزمة بلبسها ما تسلم من لسانهم  
المهم الله يهدي الجميع  
ومشكووورة مرة ثانية على مشاركتكِ الطيبة

----------


## صوب المزن

*موضوه جدير بالاهتمام أختي العزيزة ,الغريب في الموضوع إن أول ماظهر لبس العاري كان أغلب الناس يتنقده ألحين صار بالعكس لأن الأغلب صار يلبس والناس همج رعاع وراء كل ناعق ,فصارت اللي تلبس محتشم في العرس عجب وسألوها بعد ويش فيش إحنا في معاريس ،حتى أتذكر وحدة في زواج بنتها وحدة تقول ليها عرس بنتش وتلبسي أكمام؟؟؟*
*لكن موغريبة لأننا في زمن انقلبت فيه الموازين وصار الصح غلط والغلط صح ،يمكن يجي البعض يقول حريم مع حريم ويش المشكلة ؟*
*مااختلفنا لكن ليش ينظر للي تختار الحشمة والستر نظرة مستنكرة وإنها غير أنيقة بالرغم من إنها إختارت الأفضل عقلا وشرعا ،يعني أيهما سيرضي أهل البيت أكثر اللبس الفاضح والعاري أم المحتشم؟؟أجيبوني؟الله يستر علينا في الدنيا والآخرة..*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*تشكري اختي على هذا الموضوع الهادف
اني من صغري ريتني امي على اللباس المحتشم واتعجب من النساء اللاتي تلبس لباس شبيه بقميص النوم
والمشكله انهم عادي يمشو ويتكلمو ويا الناس ولا على بالهم 
صرت استحي اشوف دي الأشكال في الاعراس 
ولااااااا وألحين التنفيخ ما خلى شي 
إلي منفخها صدرها وإلي منفخها عجيزتها 
وأقول كيييييييييييف ما يستحوا من أشكالهم 

 وبس هذا هو تعليقي 
البسمه الحمراء لكِ تحياتي وشكري*

----------


## السيـدة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
شكرا لك غاليتي البسمة الحمراء على طرح هذا الموضوع
لإن بصراحة صارت النسوان والبنات الكل يتفنن في لبس العاري واللي تلبس محتشم تحصل على التعليقات السخيفة وإذا اضطريتي تشتري لبس وعدلتي فيه عشان يستر يقولوا ليش خربتيه كان أحلى لو خليتيه زي ما كان
المصيبة الكبيرة لما تشوفي نسوان صاروا جدات وهم يتنافسوا في التعري والضيق والألوان الصارخة بحجة اني ماني أكبر من غيري عشان ما ألبس اللي نفسي  !!!!!!!!!!
ما عليه ألبسي بس في حدود لكل شي وإذا تعديناها خربت الدنيا
وقدوتنا فاطمة الزهراء والحوراء زينب صلوات ربي عليهم كان لا يرى لهم ظل وكانوا يعتثروا بأذيالهم
عذرا على التطويل
تقبلي دعائي لك بالتوفيق والستر للجميع

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

أُختاي حبي عترة محمد  
السيدة  
أسعدني مروركم  
أنتما معاكم حق ورأيكما منطقي وجميل 
يعني بصراحة إلي خلاني أكتب الموضوع هو المبالغة الشدييييدة في التعري  
مثل فتحت الصدر إلي توصل للسر مغطية بشيفون رقيييييق ما يستر والفساتين إلي مررررة قصيرة إلى درجة إن الملابس الداخلية تنشاف من تحت  :weird:  
واللبس الهندي إلي أسمه ساري يعني البطن طالع من تحت الصدر إلى تحت السرة  :embarrest:  
الزبدة ... ما نقول لاتلبسون العاري ... لبسوا لكن بحدود المعقول  
وفي النهاية ألف شكر وتقدير إلى كل من قرأ موضوعي  
لكن ودِي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد 

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 اذكر حينما كنت اجهز لزواجي طلبت رؤية فستان زواج 
 من صديقة مقربه وحينما سألتني عن رأيي فيه اجبته
 بأن (الفتحه) الاماميــه لم تعجبني و......
 ولم اكمل كلمتي حتى صاحت في وجهي ( ان شاء الله تبغي فستان كذا ..)
 وكانت تعني محتشم وبه اكمااام ..
 فقلت لها انتي تعرفينني جيدا لا احب هذه الموديلات العــــاريه ..
 اريد فستان محتشم فأنا لا انوي ان استعرض جسدي للاخرين .


  المشكله اختي ان الحديث في هذا المضوع يعد تخلفا وتعقيداً ... الــخ .

 من المحزن جداً ان السيدات والفتيات يتنافسن في التعري للاخرين بحجة الفخاامه والـ(كشخه) .
ومع الاسف كلما زادت القرابة زاادت فتحات الفستان  :weird:  .

  واندهش حينما اذهب لزواج اصحابه يقولون ان الاغاني حرام ومن جهة اخرى نراهن 
 كاسيات عاريات امام .. من هب ودب ...!! ( مايخلو رجال في العايله الا يدخلوه للتصوير)
 واكثر من ذلك حينما يعلو صوت الرادود وهو يقرأ دعاء الفرج للحجة المنتظرعجل الله فرجه الشريف ..
بالله عليكم اي بركة هذه التي تناشدونها وانت في مثل هذا الوضع المخجل والمزرٍ ...؟

مع الاسف الشديـــــد باتت اعراس اليوم محزنه ومهزله انسانيه .

البسمة الحمراء .. سلمت يمناك على ماسطرته .
جعلك الله ممن ينالون شفاعة محمد وآله الاطهار .
دمتِ سالمه .

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

أختي الغالية  
أميرة باحساسي  
أسعدتني كثييييراً مشاركتكِ الكريمة  
وصراحة معكِ حق الحين صارت النظرة للي ما تتعرى نظرة تخلف  :weird:  
وحتى إذا لبست الوحدة فستان عاري بنسبة بسيييطة ينظرون لها نفس النظرة المتخلفة  :huh:  
لكن إذا لبست عااااري وكل شيء طالع فوق وتحت  :embarrest: 

 يقولون فستانها روووووعة يهبل مرة وعلى الموضة  :huh:  
والمشكلة الكبرى إذا كان العرس فيه أولاد ..... حتى لو كانوا بعدهم اصغار وما يفهمون عدل .... لكنهم بيكبرون ... وأغلب الاطفال يتذكرون حتى لو كبروا وما ينسون لان ذاكرت الاطفال قوية  
يعني تخيلي إذا كبر وصار رجال ويش إلي في ذاكرته........... :weird:  
ومشكوورة خيتوه مرة ثانية على المشاركة الجميلة  
لكِ ودي

----------


## مريم المقدسة

ومشكوورة خيتو على موضوعك 
الصراحة الواحدة فى هالزمن ما تحب تروح المعاريس من هالمصايب الى تشوفها
وادا لابسة محتشم قالو متخلفين وين الدين وين الاخلاق وين الاهل عن تربية بناتهم
انى بالنسبة لى ما احب اروح الا الى الاهل المقربين لانو لسانى متبرى منى
اهو من البلس او الاغانى كل ما تقولى الى احد الاغانى حرام قالو فرحة ما يدرون انها فرحة الى الشيطان
والعياد باللة لكن دووم هالكلمة على لسانى لما اروح عرس وفية الاشياء الحرام اقول اللة يحشركم معاهم اقصد الاغانى 
اسفة على الاطالة

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

مشكورة اختي على المشاركة 

والله يهدي الجميع ووفقهم ووفقنا لما يرضي الله ورسوله وآله الكرام الاطهار

----------


## واحد فاضي

*المشكلة ليست فقط في اللبس* 

*المشكلة في السلوكيات المترافقة مع هذا اللبس العاري*

*المشكلة في العقليات التي تبرر لنفسها " بعض الحرام " في ليلة رباط مقدس " لتفرح " ليلة في العمر* 

*ماذا لو داهم الموت أحدهم في هذه الليلة ؟؟؟* 

*فقط البعض يفكر قبل أن يقدم على مثل هذه الأمور* 

*أنا شخصياً مع بعض الإنفتاح الذي لا يؤثر على السلوكيات لكن ضد أي تغيير في المفاهيم بحجة الفرح* 

*كل التحايا*
*فمان الله*

----------

